# *PICTURES* Marking Gauge Swap!!!



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Let the picture thread begin!!!

I got a little brown box at work this morn! Ben (Phaedrus) was the sender and the maker!

It's pretty cool and very unique and creative to say the least! I won't be back in the shop until Tue to mess with it - well I'll go by Sun to pick up tools for an afternoon class so maybe I'll sneak some time in to try it out :smile::yes:

Forgive me, Ben, for using the picture you sent me when he entered - I'll take additional pictures of it when I get a few min. 

Thanks, Ben! Really cool!


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

awesome!!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Now that is downright purty! I like that alot!


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

Very nice! And very creative!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

SWEET! Nice use of different materials. Can't wait to see more pictures and a description of the build/features.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

looks good.

How ironic is it that you run the thread and that your first to get his gauge. :laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> looks good.
> 
> How ironic is it that you run the thread and that your first to get his gauge. :laughing:


No kid'n, huh? I thought about waiting to see if anyone else would get a gauge today but I couldn't hold off any longer!... I made it a whole 20 min!:yes::laughing:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, a whole day early! The rest of you guys must have taken the slow boat! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice marking gauge Ben. Am I seeing a re-purposing of an "excess inventory" knob from a certain Diamond Edge Hand Restoration? Way to go. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Nice marking gauge Ben. Am I seeing a re-purposing of an "excess inventory" knob from a certain Diamond Edge Hand Restoration? Way to go. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


That knob is actually from the "Champion" plane that you restored long ago. I prototyped some different things for tightening the fence against the T-track, but this was simply the most simple and most pleasant to hold. 

Something old, something new....

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job Ben. Wish I could of had time to get in on this swap. Maybe next time.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

I came home and found a suspicious package from Central PA on my front porch. Should I open it? It's not ticking


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

I couldn't wait... 

Beautiful job Warren! My attempt pales in comparison.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

sharbin said:


> I couldn't wait...
> 
> Beautiful job Warren! My attempt pales in comparison.


Very nice! It's beautiful!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Now that I have a few min, more picts of Ben's lil beut he sent -


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

sharbin said:


> I couldn't wait...
> 
> Beautiful job Warren! My attempt pales in comparison.


Woa, that is a fine looking marking gauge! I am drooling!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow. Another very nice gage. 
I like the shape


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Ya know... it was fun seeing all the gauges as they were made and entered but it kind of takes some of the fun out of the picture thread :mellow:

Next time someone else can accept the entries :laughing:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

sharbin said:


> I couldn't wait...
> 
> Beautiful job Warren! My attempt pales in comparison.


Beautiful gauge!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Ya know... it was fun seeing all the gauges as they were made and entered but it kind of takes some of the fun out of the picture thread :mellow:
> 
> Next time someone else can accept the entries :laughing:


Well if you were quite a bit older you wouldn't remember the pictures from earlier. Don't worry you'll get there one day.:laughing:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Ya know... it was fun seeing all the gauges as they were made and entered but it kind of takes some of the fun out of the picture thread :mellow:
> 
> Next time someone else can accept the entries :laughing:


We all thank you for taking one for the team:thumbsup:

Maybe for the next swap that occurs we can get someone who is not planning on swapping to assume the verification duties.:smile:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

trc65 said:


> Beautiful gauge!


+ one :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> + one :thumbsup:


rrbrown just volunteered! Round or applause for Mr. Brown!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

trc65 said:


> We all thank you for taking one for the team:thumbsup:
> 
> Maybe for the next swap that occurs we can get someone who is not planning on swapping to assume the verification duties.:smile:


I guess I could have done both for you all. I never thought of you not having fun because you saw them all in advance. Next time.....


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Any Saturday deliveries today? Does USPS even still do that?

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Mailman has come and gone - nothing for me:thumbdown:

Hopefully someone got a package, I really don't want to have to wait until Monday.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Warren,very nice job. Nice touch with the brass.


Ben,
I like the way your thinking. 


Al


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

trc65 said:


> Mailman has come and gone - nothing for me:thumbdown:
> 
> Hopefully someone got a package, I really don't want to have to wait until Monday.


I hear ya! I've got the itch an I need my fix! It is like mallet swaps 1 and 2 all over again. :yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Phaedrus said:


> I hear ya! I've got the itch an I need my fix! It is like mallet swaps 1 and 2 all over again. :yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


No kidd'n! Someone has got to get another one today! I have a feeling the one I sent may have arrived... but I happen to know that the recipient has very intermittent i-net access... :wallbash:


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

Got this fine piece of craftsmanship in the mail today from Tim (I'm pretty sure that's trc65).

Made from osage orange (wedge), white oak (beam) and black locust (fence). All of the wood came from Tim's property and his long past barn. He even threaded the brass rod himself. It's absolutely beautiful.

I just put mine in the mail this afternoon, so it's recipient (one of the other folks patiently (or not) posting away on these threads), will have a few more days to wait as it has to travel over 3000 miles to WA (hint!) from VA.

Thanks Tim!!

-John


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Lucky for you. Looks like a nice one. 
Nice job Tim.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Got this fine piece of craftsmanship in the mail today from Tim (I'm pretty sure that's trc65).
> 
> Made from osage orange (wedge), white oak (beam) and black locust (fence). All of the wood came from Tim's property and his long past barn. He even threaded the brass rod himself. It's absolutely beautiful.
> 
> ...


Tim! That is yet another handsome marking gauge. Better still, it looks totally different from the two that have been posted prior. I really like the rounded edges. That will make for some comfortable surfaces to hold on to while using. 

Johnny, you've narrowed it down to myself, mike1950, and justin. Oh the waiting game....:laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice! I knew we could get at least one up here today! :clap:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Glad you like it John. 

I was originally going to go with a wedge to hold the beam as well and then Jean posted a message wondering if he was the only one going to use a screw so I thought I'd go hybrid and have a wedge and screw. 

I made about 5 fences before I got one that I felt was acceptable to trade, most of them with the wedge perpendicular to the beam. When I first cut the one out of black locust, it just screamed for some shiny brass to set off the darker streaks so I decided to add the screw and wear bar.

If we get a day with no pictures, I'll take a pic or two of some of my rejects and post them.


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

That looks awesome and ergonomic trc65!


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice job trc65


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Tim,
Very good design and choice of using different types of wood. Never going to see that in a Rockler Store. Bridge City step aside.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Phaedrus said:


> Tim! That is yet another handsome marking gauge. Better still, it looks totally different from the two that have been posted prior. I really like the rounded edges. That will make for some comfortable surfaces to hold on to while using.
> 
> Johnny, you've narrowed it down to myself, mike1950, and justin. Oh the waiting game....:laughing:


Ben I will narrow it further- I did not play:hang::cursing::wallbash::wallbash: I should have though.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> Ben I will narrow it further- I did not play:hang::cursing::wallbash::wallbash: I should have though.


Ha, fooled me! I saw that you had been posting in the threads for the swap and just assumed that you had. I was totally imagining a beam for your gauge made like your mallet handle from layers of thin stock laminated. In my mind, it was magnificent!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Can't wait to see some more! Love the way the brass ends round off in JOHNNYTOOBAD's gauge. And firemedic's has the dual adjustable points -handy detail. Bet it makes laying out mortises easy. Good job guys.....


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Since we have no new pictures today, I'd thought I'd post a picture of some of my "prototypes" that didn't make the cut.









The two on the lower left weren't too bad, but the original mortises were supposed to be 3/4" square and kept getting bigger as I had problems getting all sides square. :thumbdown: 

The one in the upper left and lower right are both OK - except I couldn't get the threaded insert inserted perfectly vertical.

Can everyone tell what is wrong with the one in the upper middle? Hint: the beam is inserted the only way it will fit.

The little one in the upper right is actually pretty good but I had a lot of tear-out when I chopped the mortise for the wedge. It still functions OK, it's just not something I'd give to someone. I'll probably use it a lot for little projects - it's beam is 1/2" square and 4" total length.

I'll probably come back to these at a later point and complete a couple or more of them for my own use, but since I have a brand new one on it's way to me it may be a while:laughing:

Hope this pic helps with everyone's withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

trc65 said:


> Since we have no new pictures today, I'd thought I'd post a picture of some of my "prototypes" that didn't make the cut.
> 
> The two on the lower left weren't too bad, but the original mortises were supposed to be 3/4" square and kept getting bigger as I had problems getting all sides square. :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


I knew from the get go a square hole was going to add time and money to the project. So I went with a routed slot with two flat sides and two round ends. Both rail and fence can be machined this way. I threw away my mistake piece or I'd come clean like you did. I searched my shop to find the nastiest grain to make it interesting and had to use my second choice piece after ruining the first one. But I also made two in the process. So I could send two if a problem arises.

Thanks for sharing

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I didn't think chopping a square hole was going to be as hard for me as it was. I've made just a couple of projects with mortises but none of them were through mortises and my mistakes were hidden by the tenon shoulders. After the first couple of ones failed, I was seriously considering other methods. In the end I'm glad I stuck with it as now I feel I can actually create a decent mortise.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd like to think I could cut a mortise too. But at what cost? I like mixing the hand work in with the machine work and make projects by hand. But if I never needed to make a hand cut mortise, I probably wouldn't. I know a mortising chisel greatly improves the work and speed but I haven't much call for them so I only have one set. 

Your gauge looks great and I would have been happy to use it in my work. I was also wondering how the brass was secured.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I attached the brass with some epoxy. I used some emery cloth on the back of the brass to rough it up, decided that might not be enough and used a scribe to gouge some groves in the back. The wood was roughed up about the same.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

trc65 said:


> I attached the brass with some epoxy. I used some emery cloth on the back of the brass to rough it up, decided that might not be enough and used a scribe to gouge some groves in the back. The wood was roughed up about the same.


I made the tri square featured in ShopNotes. I used screws on the brass like the plan. It was okay but could have been a pain if it weren't for the tip to secure it temp with crazy glue. I might try epoxy. I know it will hold it. I didn't have any brass for the gauge.

Thanks
Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Are we going to have any new pictures today??? :huh:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I gotta say, your picture thread is lacking very many pictures.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:wallbash:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I went to the shop and nothing was in the box. Sorry.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

No marking gauge in my mailbox today either. Not a total loss, though, got a new 2" Lenox bi-metal hole saw for free. :thumbsup:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Tomorrow according to tracking #s


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

Since no one has anything to post yet today, although there's still plenty of time for the left coasters, I'll also post up some of my first attempts. I have one more, but it's almost an exact replica of what got put in the mail and I don't want to be a spoiler.

So here's the left overs. I did my through mortises with a mortising attachment on my drill press, finishing them by hand. And yeah, it's hard. The one at the top of the picture is actually very useable, but doesn't have any sort of locking screw or wedge, or marking knife/point/wheel. But the fit of the beam is really good. No wiggle at all. Mahogany fence and maple beam. But it would probably be too tight if I put any kind of finish on it. The others were my very first attempts and came out really bad.

Oh, and another thing about my new marking gauge that Tim made. There is a piece of brass recessed inside the fence, that the thumb screw pushes on, to hold the beam. What I want to know, Tim, is how the **** did you cut that?!?!:blink:


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Oh, and another thing about my new marking gauge that Tim made. There is a piece of brass recessed inside the fence, that the thumb screw pushes on, to hold the beam. What I want to know, Tim, is how the **** did you cut that?!?!:blink:


 That reminds me. sharbin - your marking gauge has a small steel piece under the adjustment screw that prevents the screw from contacting the brass strip directly. If you pull the beam completely out, it will fall out. Be sure you don't lose it! (Forgot to tell you when I shipped it, and can't PM you).


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the "heads-up" Alchymist.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Oh, and another thing about my new marking gauge that Tim made. There is a piece of brass recessed inside the fence, that the thumb screw pushes on, to hold the beam. What I want to know, Tim, is how the **** did you cut that?!?!:blink:


It's actually really easy to cut. Mark it out with a pencil and slowly pare away. A little bit of cutting, a little bit of scraping - using the chisel right side up, up side down and a little bit sideways.:blink: With the mortise already cut, you actually have more room than you think to get a chisel in there. Just used a regular chisel, not a mortise chisel. Mortise chisel is too thick and that restricts the movement.


By the way, if someone was expecting me to get a package today, I might have........ I'm away from home until Wednesday night so you will all have to wait along with me.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

well according to the tracking # I got when it was shipped, it's now out for delivery. I just hope it meets the expectations of a fellow craftsman


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, the post man came and went; wife got a package, nothing for me.:sad: Mabe tomorrow! :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Alchymist said:


> Well, the post man came and went; wife got a package, nothing for me.:sad: Mabe tomorrow! :thumbsup:


:wallbash:
:wallbash:
:wallbash:
:wallbash:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Was there really a Marking Gauge swap or is this just another internet hoax?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

No! I promise! Téd had nothing to do with this!!!


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Dang .... those are some nice marking gauges. I was notified that I have a package waiting. I am looking forward to opening it tonight!

Mine is so primitive compared to these, I am publicly apologizing to the recipient for mine. The USPS tracker says it should arrive Thursday.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

mengtian said:


> Was there really a Marking Gauge swap or is this just another internet hoax?


Well, it was real for 2 people so far! :smile:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

well it appears ups had a problem with the address I was given so I will have to pm the recipient and give him the tracking # so he can get in touch with them. not sure why but we shall see


----------



## justin (Jul 2, 2007)

I just wanted to let everyone know, I sent my gauge off yesterday morning. It should arrive to the lucky guy on Wednesday. Lol I hope to be getting mine soon. All the other gauges look beautiful. Very nice work guys.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

mengtian said:


> Was there really a Marking Gauge swap or is this just another internet hoax?


 
I am beginning to wonder if this is some Cajun hoax- I am having gauge picture withdrawal. I don't see no stinkin gauges.............:thumbdown: :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

guglipm63 said:


> well it appears ups had a problem with the address I was given so I will have to pm the recipient and give him the tracking # so he can get in touch with them. not sure why but we shall see


If this was sent USPS be prepared for a challenge. I sent a package to a friend of my wife's as Xmas gift. My wife looked at the package but did not tell me I had the old address. Unbeknownst to me they had moved across town.

The tracking showed addressee had moved and return to sender. The package was marked as such, and did then return from New Mexico back to my local Lehigh Valley sorting office, and then went back to New Mexico. It seems the system is automated for only the "TO" address. The return to sender has to be manually caught, and mine was not.

I went down to the local Post Office from which I mailed the package and found out the gory details. Nothing the Post Master could do at the time. The Post Master had to sheepishly admit the "return to sender" process was not very good. The package was showing in New Mexico but dispatched - and USPS does not state where.

The tracking showed the package to again return to the Lehigh Valley sort office. The Post Master called his friends and this time they did prevent the package for a third bad trip.

I got the package, put in a new box and sent to the correct address. All in all it took almost 3 weeks.

I hope you have better luck than I did.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey guys, I went on vacation 5 days ago, and when I got home this last night I checked the mail box, and what was there? a package from FireMedic! it is a beautiful gauge!!! I will post some pics onece things calm down here at work. Thank you Jean You did a great job on it!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wema826 said:


> Hey guys, I went on vacation 5 days ago, and when I got home this last night I checked the mail box, and what was there? a package from FireMedic! it is a beautiful gauge!!! I will post some pics onece things calm down here at work. Thank you Jean You did a great job on it!!


:smile: I'm glad to hear from you... I was starting to get concerned! :laughing:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

just an update, I sent the receiving person a PM and we corresponded, 
I contacted UPS and it should now be delivered Thursday.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

firemedic said:


> :smile: I'm glad to hear from you... I was starting to get concerned! :laughing:


AWWW shucks MA! I just went out of town for a couple days.... lol


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you FIREMEDIC! it works flawlessly. I laid out some dovetails last night and it cut crisp lines, no tearing or drifting. IT is a little dusty from me using it, I didnt have a chance to wipe it off before the picture. lol I really like the steel inlay wear bars, and I dig the fact that you made every piece on it. The only "manufactured" pieces that I can see are the screws. heck you even crafted the thumb lever!! simply amazing. you my friend have serious talent!! I do have to ask, What kind of wood is this? the texture and the color of the fence is too sweet.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Geez that's a terrible picture! haha

The only part I didn't make is the screw that holds the knife - it's stainless btw. The knife is O1 steel.

Here are the ones I used to submit it:

ps - it's all rosewood... Yeah, the good stuff :yes:


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

yeah, my photo is terrible. thank you for posting better ones.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

firemedic - beautiful job. Love the metal inlays! :thumbsup:


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

That thumbscrew looks awesome Firemedic! I'm curious about the metal piece that projects out of the fence mortise. Does the thumbscrew push it against the beam and distribute the pressure? Or does it serve some other purpose?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Ooooo, that gauge is excellent. I like the simple end-mounting for the blade. That keeps it simple and removes the bulky overhang beyond the blade. All of the hardware also looks excellent--but the. I expected nothing less!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

sharbin said:


> That thumbscrew looks awesome Firemedic! I'm curious about the metal piece that projects out of the fence mortise. Does the thumbscrew push it against the beam and distribute the pressure? Or does it serve some other purpose?


Thanks. Yes, it distributes pressure against the beam to hold it more securely and it also keeps the screw from marring the beam. It's held in by the ears on each side of it.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Geez that's a terrible picture! haha
> 
> The only part I didn't make is the screw that holds the knife - it's stainless btw. The knife is O1 steel.
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful Friemedic Just beautiful :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice looking.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I received a package from Steve Harbin. I opened it last night.

He included a very nice letter that gives background and details about him and the gauge he made; a very nice touch.

It is beautiful. He used hard maple and black walnut.

Funny ... he apologized for me "getting the short end of the stick", but comparing the one he sent me to the one I made, mine pales in comparison to his.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Another beautiful gauge! :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice, Steve! Nice job :thumbup:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

well the mail man came today and vwalla











from Justin





















it appears to be maple or sycamore with a mahogany band on the head. the beam looks like mahogany with a brass plate on the top

thank you Justin, I'd say you hit it out of the park. fit, finish, quality top shelf!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well that's 2 more, very nice guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Another sweet marking gauge!


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice job, Justin! :thumbsup: I like.


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words all. I hope you enjoy it Chris.


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice job Justin!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Geez that's a terrible picture! haha
> 
> The only part I didn't make is the screw that holds the knife - it's stainless btw. The knife is O1 steel.
> 
> ...


Somewhere a surgeon is missing his favorite scalpel. Nice job Firemedic. Looks like you put your heart into it. Love the thumb. Of course it works perfectly it's a da#n hand tool.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> I received a package from Steve Harbin. I opened it last night.
> 
> He included a very nice letter that gives background and details about him and the gauge he made; a very nice touch.
> 
> ...


Steve,
I like it. I like the longer fence too. Smart Idea in the build. Bet you mortise is perfect. Prolly had to make your own screw because none of us could find the one we needed. I'm going to post a thread on how I make them. Looks great

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

SOME SWEET LOOKING GAUGES SO FAR!!! 

I sent mine off Friday morning so It should be there by now.......(hint) (hint):blink:


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> Steve,
> I like it. I like the longer fence too. Smart Idea in the build. Bet you mortise is perfect. Prolly had to make your own screw because none of us could find the one we needed. I'm going to post a thread on how I make them. Looks great
> 
> Al
> ...


Thanks Al. Regarding the screw, you are right. I couldn't find something readily available that I liked. i was contemplating fabricating something out of brass pieces. Then I noticed that one of the cutoffs from the walnut beam would make a perfect "knob" that could suit the purpose. It was readily available and I like the look of wood anyway.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Things have not been great for me this pas few

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay, I've not been on because I was moving to a tiny new city about seven miles out of the little town of 9,000 I work in. There's only a couple hundred here. It's nice but after the move I got sick and was not able to go yo work or get to the post office. I just got a private message saying that a gauge was sent my way. I would be sent to the high school so I don't know if it is there or not. I think I'm going into work tomorrow and will check on receiving gauges at that time. Pictures will be posted. I will also get to the post office and ship the three I have boxed up. I might have to re-box one because its going to Sweden. For those of you waiting, just know that they are coming. I feel better and hope my students haven't killed the sub.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## justin (Jul 2, 2007)

guglipm63 said:


> well the mail man came today and vwalla
> 
> from Justin
> 
> ...


You are very welcome, I am glad you like it. It is maple and mahogany for the head and the beam is also mahogany, just a diffrent kind I think it is much denser then the other stuff. 

Thank you for all the complements


----------



## justin (Jul 2, 2007)

Now I cant wait to get mine. I check the mail everyday. Lol


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Three very nice gauges posted today!

Congrats to the recipients and :thumbsup::thumbsup: to the makers.

It has been very interesting to see the variations in such a simple tool:yes:. 

I want to get into the shop and make a couple more just to incorporate some of the features that others have used. :laughing:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

justin said:


> Now I cant wait to get mine. I check the mail everyday. Lol


I know what you mean. I was away from home for three days and was sure I would have a box waiting for me tonight. Alas, there was nothing:thumbdown:

I don't feel bad though as at least we have pictures of three more to drool over while we wait.:smile:


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

vursenbach said:


> Okay, I've not been on because I was moving to a tiny new city about seven miles out of the little town of 9,000 I work in. There's only a couple hundred here. It's nice but after the move I got sick and was not able to go yo work or get to the post office. I just got a private message saying that a gauge was sent my way. I would be sent to the high school so I don't know if it is there or not. I think I'm going into work tomorrow and will check on receiving gauges at that time. Pictures will be posted. I will also get to the post office and ship the three I have boxed up. I might have to re-box one because its going to Sweden. For those of you waiting, just know that they are coming. I feel better and hope my students haven't killed the sub.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


I hope you get to feeling better! maybe the gauges coming your way will do the trick! Good luck with the sub!


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

vursenbach said:


> Okay, I've not been on because I was moving to a tiny new city about seven miles out of the little town of 9,000 I work in. There's only a couple hundred here. It's nice but after the move I got sick and was not able to go yo work or get to the post office. I just got a private message saying that a gauge was sent my way. I would be sent to the high school so I don't know if it is there or not. I think I'm going into work tomorrow and will check on receiving gauges at that time. Pictures will be posted. I will also get to the post office and ship the three I have boxed up. I might have to re-box one *because its going to Sweden*. For those of you waiting, just know that they are coming. I feel better and hope my students haven't killed the sub.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


I wonder who is going to get that one :laughing:

Anyway, I'm really looking forward to get mine. All the gauges so far are looking very nice.


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

No pics today?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nothing in my mailbox today.

But it's still early on the west coast.........


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay, I went to work today and my classroom was still standing. In fact, there were two boxes on my desk. Wow! After lunch, another box was delivered to me. I received three and after school I went into and mailed off the three I made. The post office in my town closes at 1:30 so I had to stay in the big town. The postman wanted to charge me $120 to ship them all. He wanted me to send them 2 day priority with tracking. I can't afford $120. "Is there anything cheaper?" Okay, it only cost me $23. What a difference. I hope you understand that I had to go with the less costly postage. One went fist class. Another went priority. I have the tracking number. The other one went international. I don't know what kind of postage. He originally wanted to charge me $48 just for that one. He sure wanted to socket to me hard. 

Any way, here are the three I received. Thank you Don, John, and Chris. 

Chris, I love how simple yours is. I might make more like that. It feels good in the hand and cut well. Thanks. 

John, you sure put a lot of work into yours. You are a master woodworker. I love it. It is easy to adjust. I also like the low profile. 

Don, you gauge is sturdy and will last a life time. It looks good an I will be able to use it on se of my larger projects. This is one reason why I wanted to do three. I knew the three I received would be do different and I would have them for different projects. I also wanted to build different types (English, French, and a screw type) to help in my woodworking skills. 

I hope the people that receive mine will like them. My first two that I made I kept because they were large and bulky. I didn't think anyone would wont them. So, the 3 I gave are more like the size you would get if you bought one in the store. 

Thanks again to all.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

Three more very nice designs! I'm impressed by the diversity of ideas and designs. Given that all of these tools provide the same function, I was expecting that there would be a lot of similar implementations. The folks on this forum are very creative and talented. I am in awe.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

sharbin said:


> Three more very nice designs! I'm impressed by the diversity of ideas and designs. Given that all of these tools provide the same function, I was expecting that there would be a lot of similar implementations. The folks on this forum are very creative and talented. I am in awe.


+1! Would be very hard to pick a "best" one. They are all great!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

sharbin said:


> Three more very nice designs! I'm impressed by the diversity of ideas and designs. Given that all of these tools provide the same function, I was expecting that there would be a lot of similar implementations. The folks on this forum are very creative and talented. I am in awe.


+2 I was thinking the same thing. The different interpretations of such a basic concept have been the best part of this swap!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

sharbin said:


> Three more very nice designs! I'm impressed by the diversity of ideas and designs. Given that all of these tools provide the same function, I was expecting that there would be a lot of similar implementations. The folks on this forum are very creative and talented. I am in awe.


Same cat different skinners.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

The gauge that was sent to me has arrived! Oh the joy! It's just that like most weeks I'm out of town till Friday night. Look for picks right after I kick the cat and kiss the wife.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

vursenbach said:


> Okay, I went to work today and my classroom was still standing. In fact, there were two boxes on my desk. Wow! After lunch, another box was delivered to me. I received three and after school I went into and mailed off the three I made. The post office in my town closes at 1:30 so I had to stay in the big town. The postman wanted to charge me $120 to ship them all. He wanted me to send them 2 day priority with tracking. I can't afford $120. "Is there anything cheaper?" Okay, it only cost me $23. What a difference. I hope you understand that I had to go with the less costly postage. One went fist class. Another went priority. I have the tracking number. The other one went international. I don't know what kind of postage. He originally wanted to charge me $48 just for that one. He sure wanted to socket to me hard.
> 
> Any way, here are the three I received. Thank you Don, John, and Chris.
> 
> ...


I'm confused. To whom gets the gauges and to whom the fanfare?

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> I'm confused. To whom gets the gauges and to whom the fanfare?
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


I did not say who I was sending gauges to, just that they where sent. Do you want to know who will get one soon? I did say the other day that one was going to Sweden and some one interesting commented to that post. : ) From my memory, one is going to IL and one to PA. 

The fan fair was to Don, John, and Chris. I have their real names but am not able to attach a user name to them except for John who is Wema826 due to a message he sent me. I hesitate to give last names due to the open use of the Internet and confidentiality. Their real identity can still remain a secret if they chose.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

vursenbach said:


> I did not say who I was sending gauges to, just that they where sent. Do you want to know who will get one soon? I did say the other day that one was going to Sweden and some one interesting commented to that post. : ) From my memory, one is going to IL and one to PA.
> 
> The fan fair was to Don, John, and Chris. I have their real names but am not able to attach a user name to them except for John who is Wema826 due to a message he sent me. I hesitate to give last names due to the open use of the Internet and confidentiality. Their real identity can still remain a secret if they chose.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Chris is me. I am a simple, no frills guy, and some people call me a wing nut. So I guess it figures that the gauge just like me!

v: i'm not very confident that he blade is as sharp as it could be. i hardened it after i sharpened it, but now i am guessing that the hardening process may have dulled the edge, and i probably should have tried to sharpen it some more afterwards. hopefully it can still be sharpened


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, my gauge arrived today! All the way from VA, here is my gauge from Johnny (johnnytoobad). It is paddock with a jigsaw blade sharpened. The wedge design fits solid against the beam and is a joy to hold and use. Thanks a lot!

















































































Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

vursenbach said:


> I did not say who I was sending gauges to, just that they where sent. Do you want to know who will get one soon? I did say the other day that one was going to Sweden and some one interesting commented to that post. : ) From my memory, one is going to IL and one to PA.
> 
> The fan fair was to Don, John, and Chris. I have their real names but am not able to attach a user name to them except for John who is Wema826 due to a message he sent me. I hesitate to give last names due to the open use of the Internet and confidentiality. Their real identity can still remain a secret if they chose.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Of course I don't need their real names. I didn't know anyone was sending 3 gauges and receiving 3.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> Chris is me. I am a simple, no frills guy, and some people call me a wing nut. So I guess it figures that the gauge just like me!
> 
> v: i'm not very confident that he blade is as sharp as it could be. i hardened it after i sharpened it, but now i am guessing that the hardening process may have dulled the edge, and i probably should have tried to sharpen it some more afterwards. hopefully it can still be sharpened


Chris,
I like it. I like that you made the beam round. We all set out with the idea it should be square. lamenting over how to make it tight and true. Truth is unless we have a manufacturing process for a square hole, it's prolly not the best use of our time for such a thing. I tried to make the grain do a little talking on mine and the beam on yours is yappin. I'm not sure a super sharp blade would be needed. I found it cuts too deep and that could be a problem if it wasn't right and needed to be sanded out. I also don't see as well as I used to so I don't like mine sharp. Honestly. I prefer a pencil mark.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

*Phaedrus - **It made it! Yay! I was nervous sending it stamped mail, but they wanted $20 to send it UPS Ground.*


----------



## MrElliott1982 (May 8, 2013)

These all look really good


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool cool! More sweet gauges!!! 


See, it's not a hoax! :laughing:

I've seen several of y'all mention high shipping etc... I don't understand why. It cost under $3 to ship mine in a couple days.

Maybe we need to figure this out prior to the next swap?... For the benefit of all.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

And yet another fine gauge. So many nice ones


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Phaedrus - It made it! Yay! I was nervous sending it stamped mail, but they wanted $20 to send it UPS Ground.


Yup, it arrived in good shape. I was impressed at how small it is when broken down in the the box. Actually, a jewelry box is quite fitting for this fine piece of craftsmanship. The fit and finish is excellent and the shape really fits the hand well. 

Great letter, too, by the way. I had a good laugh reading it!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I've seen several of y'all mention high shipping etc... I don't understand why. It cost under $3 to ship mine in a couple days.
> 
> Maybe we need to figure this out prior to the next swap?... For the benefit of all.


The shipping on the one I sent was about $3.50 for first class mail. It arrived in 2-3 days from Illinois to Virginia. No insurance, no tracking.

Did the higher shipping costs include insurance?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice job on the gauge Johnny, it is a very sleek, handsome design!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I can add some info on shipping. I sold and shipped stuff or years. I recently started back with my website and while everything went up its not much different other then price. For whatever reason some places are higher cost to ship to. You usually can figure its further it cost more but in one places it just cost more. I found that the flat rate priority box at the USPS is cheaper if you pay on line, it is not always cheaper then FedEx or UPS especially in those strange areas that cost more for no apparent reason. 

My problem is large items cost more because they have a minimum weight for size. Weight could vary on each gauge because of size and wood type but It shouldn't vary that much.

The new "Lidded Box swap" is limiting the size to a large flat rate box of a certain dimensions. That should equal out the shipping.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

I took mine, in that little necklace box to the UPS Store. That padauk is light. It weighed almost nothing. They wanted $20 for UPS ground with tracking. They asked what was in it and the value, I told them $5 worth of pieces of wood. The manager at the UPS Store thought about it and looked it up and said I could ship it for $4 as stamped 1st class USPS mail. So I did that.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Mine was in a shoe box with bubble wrap, $6.00 Priority mail PA to Texas.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Alchymist said:


> Mine was in a shoe box with bubble wrap, $6.00 Priority mail PA to Texas.


I re-used the box Steve used for the one he sent me. USPS shipping with tracking from Maryland to Wyoming was $4.33. The box weighed 10.40 oz (a little over 1/2 lb). I took it to the post office on Monday and it arrived on Wednesday or Thursday. I was pleasantly surprised how inexpensive it was, and how quickly it made it across the country. Almost 2,000 miles in 2-3 days for under $5 ... not bad.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't know if there is any way to get the same cost unless its the same priority flat rate box for every one. I think that is the same.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I just paid $87 to have something shipped and was tickled by the price! :yes:


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

Phaedrus said:


> Well, my gauge arrived today! All the way from VA, here is my gauge from Johnny (johnnytoobad). It is paddock with a jigsaw blade sharpened. The wedge design fits solid against the beam and is a joy to hold and use. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


Great job Johnny! I like the use of a wedge to secure the beam.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> Mine was in a shoe box with bubble wrap, $6.00 Priority mail PA to Texas.


Yours is coming soon.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> I re-used the box Steve used for the one he sent me. USPS shipping with tracking from Maryland to Wyoming was $4.33. The box weighed 10.40 oz (a little over 1/2 lb). I took it to the post office on Monday and it arrived on Wednesday or Thursday. I was pleasantly surprised how inexpensive it was, and how quickly it made it across the country. Almost 2,000 miles in 2-3 days for under $5 ... not bad.


It might have come to WY on Wednesday but it still has to go through the school mail system. I had a student bring it to my classroom after lunch. It was nice after returning back to school to see woodworking tools in a special education class. I had to show my students. : )

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Phaedrus said:


> Well, my gauge arrived today! All the way from VA, here is my gauge from Johnny (johnnytoobad). It is paddock with a jigsaw blade sharpened. The wedge design fits solid against the beam and is a joy to hold and use. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


Beautiful gauge, design and finish. Any more info?

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> I took mine, in that little necklace box to the UPS Store. That padauk is light. It weighed almost nothing. They wanted $20 for UPS ground with tracking. They asked what was in it and the value, I told them $5 worth of pieces of wood. The manager at the UPS Store thought about it and looked it up and said I could ship it for $4 as stamped 1st class USPS mail. So I did that.


It looks great. Nice job.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Take a look at this gauge I received from guglipm63. It's a double barrel / single shot version. Very well designed and works very well. After looking it over I gave it a sniff. Mmmmm I love the smell of walnut. Nice job.









Don't know what kind of wood the knob is made from but it screws into an aluminum rod running cross ways. Great idea.









Check out the nice hide a way for the second blade when you go single shot. Also allows you to mark a very narrow amount.









Built with more than enough range. Thanks, Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I just paid $87 to have something shipped and was tickled by the price! :yes:


LOL Tom you cant beet that then Congrads :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice guglipm63!

Lots of interesting design features - I love the use of the aluminum rod as an anchor for the set screw, that's a feature I know I'll steal at some point in time


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow! What a clever design guglipm63!


----------



## justin (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey everyone, I have some exciting news to share. I got my gauge today.
Thank you very much to Al. It is very nicely made. I like how it is split in the middle so you can do 2 lines at once. :yes:

























All the other ones I have seen have been coming out very nice. I just have to say this has been really fun. I have enjoyed the experience. I look forward to participating in future swaps. I hope everyone gets there soon.


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

Another clever and beautiful design Al!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Beautiful work Al.

Looking forward to your thread on how you make your set screw, it's an elegant design.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

thanks Al. that is walnut with a white oak beam. I was going to fume it with ammonia but gave that idea second thought as I felt it may clash with the walnut. the thumb screw is a 1/4 20 bolt with a piece of Purple Heart epoxied in and turned on the lathe. I'm glad you like it. 

I must say I really like your design. that is really unique. the way you made that tong and groove beam is awesome.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

bigcouger said:


> LOL Tom you cant beet that then Congrads :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 I think you are the only one here who knows what that's about! :yes:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

MORE UNIQUE AND BEAUTIFUL GAUGE! It's a GOOD DAY!

Good job fellas!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

guglipm63 said:


> thanks Al. that is walnut with a white oak beam. I was going to fume it with ammonia but gave that idea second thought as I felt it may clash with the walnut. the thumb screw is a 1/4 20 bolt with a piece of Purple Heart epoxied in and turned on the lathe. I'm glad you like it.
> 
> I must say I really like your design. that is really unique. the way you made that tong and groove beam is awesome.


Thanks. I really learned a lot just examining your gauge. I will be using the alum rod idea as I thread lots of projects.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

justin said:


> Hey everyone, I have some exciting news to share. I got my gauge today.
> Thank you very much to Al. It is very nicely made. I like how it is split in the middle so you can do 2 lines at once. :yes:
> 
> All the other ones I have seen have been coming out very nice. I just have to say this has been really fun. I have enjoyed the experience. I look forward to participating in future swaps. I hope everyone gets there soon.


WOW! WOW! LOVE IT! I've been looking at the photos of your gauge several times trying to figure out how to build one like this for myself and I think I know how except for the tightening screw. I have no idea how one screw can tightly secure both arms without denting either. My other concern is friction between the two arms, eliminating it without having the arm loose and sloppy. 

I can post how I think it was made, but I could be wrong. Again, my big question is how the righting screw works without scarring the wood.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

vursenbach said:


> WOW! WOW! LOVE IT! I've been looking at the photos of your gauge several times trying to figure out how to build one like this for myself and I think I know how except for the tightening screw. I have no idea how one screw can tightly secure both arms without denting either. My other concern is friction between the two arms, eliminating it without having the arm loose and sloppy.
> 
> I can post how I think it was made, but I could be wrong. Again, my big question is how the righting screw works without scarring the wood.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


There is a small thin disc of plastic in the recess made when the nut was drawn into the wood from the beam side. After drilling a hole a little smaller than the nut. I placed the nut on the inside and screwed a bolt in from the outside. Then just tightened it till it pulled up wedging itself in the hole far enough to make room for the plastic disc. This was done while the fence was in the rough.

Rails: I cut one piece into two when they were larger than the hole slot in the fence. Still square and about 18" long. Cut a groove on one by centering it over the table saw blade. Make one pass then flip it end for end and run it through again. This puts the groove perfectly in the center. I cut the tongue on the router table raising the bit until it test fits tight in the groove. Sand later to fit.

Put the two pieces together and cut them close to the size of the hole slot in the fence on the table saw. Go back to the router table and round over the four sides. Don't round over one end. This keeps it square so you can make more than one pass. Test fit until it almost fits the hole slot. If it fits at this point you have no room to sand it smooth. Then sand it smooth to fit. Remember to sand the tongue and groove to slide too. Then cut it to length removing the still square end.


Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome gauges guys, I like the fact that each one is completely different then the next, everything from design to materials used. very sweet! 

Me thinks we will have to do this again! who knows. after all the success with this one, we just might get a few more people to swap with on the next go around!


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

As of this morning I "THINK" this is where we stand, all but 4 received:

TO...........................FROM
JohnnyTooBad...........trc65 
ChrisCurl..................	sharbin	
guglipm63................justin
Al B Thayer...............	guglipm63
Longknife
Phaedrus..................JohnnyTooBad 
Alchymist................. vursenbach 
trc65 
vursunbach...............	timetestedtools
vursunbach ...............Wema826 
vursunbach...............	ChrisCurl	
justin.......................	Al B Thayer
firemedic..................Phaedrus 
sharbin....................Alchymist 
timetestedtools
Wema826................firemedic 

Post it if I made any errors. 

3 to go!


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Wema826 said:


> Awesome gauges guys, I like the fact that each one is completely different then the next, everything from design to materials used. very sweet!
> 
> Me thinks we will have to do this again! who knows. after all the success with this one, we just might get a few more people to swap with on the next go around!


Agreed!! This has had some distinct differences from the mallet swap in that there is more leeway in design and more opportunities for creative engineering. This has been a blast to watch and participate in!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

Disappointed that I wasn't able to get in on this. There's some outstanding designs as talent here. 

Make sure you guys check out the box swap too!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wema826 said:


> Awesome gauges guys, I like the fact that each one is completely different then the next, everything from design to materials used. very sweet!
> 
> Me thinks we will have to do this again! who knows. after all the success with this one, we just might get a few more people to swap with on the next go around!





Phaedrus said:


> Agreed!! This has had some distinct differences from the mallet swap in that there is more leeway in design and more opportunities for creative engineering. This has been a blast to watch and participate in!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


I couldn't agree more! 

I'm in for another swap - got to scratch my head and figure out how I'd build it this time... hmmm


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

:smileostman left a package.....:thumbsup:

Mystery mechanism for locking the beam - guessing a tapered notch in the dowel? With the stop on the end of the beam, it doesn't come apart, so can't tell. :no: Must be a trade secret design! :laughing:

Anyway, nice job. Putting it to work today. Thanks, vursenbach!


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> :smileostman left a package.....:thumbsup:
> 
> Mystery mechanism for locking the beam - guessing a tapered notch in the dowel? With the stop on the end of the beam, it doesn't come apart, so can't tell. :no: Must be a trade secret design! :laughing:
> 
> Anyway, nice job. Putting it to work today. Thanks, vursenbach!


Sweet guage, It looks like the fence is made from 8 smaller pieces glued together! very interesting grain pattern on the end!


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry reading a different post.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Beautiful gauge, design and finish. Any more info?
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


Not much to say. It's made of scrap padauk that was left over from one of my very first "fine" pieces. A bracket clock I made for my father's birthday about 20 years ago. Padauk is really porous, so you can see those lines of gaps in the wood. When I made the clock, glue would ooze completely through 1/4" of it. It also leaves bright orange saw dust all over you and your shop. But I love the way it works and finishes. The design is a slight morph of something I saw doing a google image search. 

I love the idea of doing another gauge swap in the future (not too soon). Seeing how every one of the ones from this swap has been completely different, ideas are just oozing out of my ears. And because all of the people who didn't participate got to see these and realize it's a pretty simple tool t make, I think we'd get a lot more participants. Or maybe we could think of some other type of tool that isd just as smimple and people can be just as creative. I like the idea of a height/depth gauge, but I'm sure we can come up with a bunch of ideas.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

justin said:


> Hey everyone, I have some exciting news to share. I got my gauge today.
> Thank you very much to Al. It is very nicely made. I like how it is split in the middle so you can do 2 lines at once. :yes:
> 
> View attachment 70480
> ...


Al - That's beautiful! The micro-scale T&G is pretty amazing, and the piece of wood you used for the beam has some fantastic grain. Pure genius on the beam locking screw.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Al - That's beautiful! The micro-scale T&G is pretty amazing, and the piece of wood you used for the beam has some fantastic grain. Pure genius on the beam locking screw.


Thanks Johnny. It's all Cherry. The wood had been cut into lumber over 75 years ago. I am the third woodworker to own it and it finally made it into a project. It's a clear finish with no stain.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Not much to say. It's made of scrap padauk that was left over from one of my very first "fine" pieces. A bracket clock I made for my father's birthday about 20 years ago. Padauk is really porous, so you can see those lines of gaps in the wood. When I made the clock, glue would ooze completely through 1/4" of it. It also leaves bright orange saw dust all over you and your shop. But I love the way it works and finishes. The design is a slight morph of something I saw doing a google image search.
> 
> I love the idea of doing another gauge swap in the future (not too soon). Seeing how every one of the ones from this swap has been completely different, ideas are just oozing out of my ears. And because all of the people who didn't participate got to see these and realize it's a pretty simple tool t make, I think we'd get a lot more participants. Or maybe we could think of some other type of tool that isd just as smimple and people can be just as creative. I like the idea of a height/depth gauge, but I'm sure we can come up with a bunch of ideas.:thumbsup:


I see we have a few shared aspects. Beautiful wood, fine finish and round edge beam.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> :smileostman left a package.....:thumbsup:
> 
> Mystery mechanism for locking the beam - guessing a tapered notch in the dowel? With the stop on the end of the beam, it doesn't come apart, so can't tell. :no: Must be a trade secret design! :laughing:
> 
> Anyway, nice job. Putting it to work today. Thanks, vursenbach!


It is a French style. Just google French marking gauge and see what comes up. There are a couple YouTube videos teaching how to build one. No secret.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I got this a few days ago. Thanks Longknife. It sure made me smile


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Alchymist said:


> As of this morning I "THINK" this is where we stand, all but 4 received:
> 
> TO...........................FROM
> JohnnyTooBad...........trc65
> ...


Updated.....


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Alchymist said:


> Updated.....


Thanks for keeping track of this! Much obliged! :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> I got this a few days ago. Thanks Longknife. It sure made me smile


I knew we had at least one with a non-wooden beam :icon_smile: Cool Gauge LN!


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

timetestedtools said:


> I got this a few days ago. Thanks Longknife. It sure made me smile


Nice job Longknife. Is the fence made of Baltic Birch? 

I love the beautiful grain pattern.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

yes indeed, another fine marking gauge


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

timetestedtools said:


> I got this a few days ago. Thanks Longknife. It sure made me smile


What a beautiful gauge. Looks very well made. Nice design. Smart idea.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## 9poundhammer (May 6, 2013)

Hey all, I'm just a newbie admiring all the fine craftsmanship displayed here. I have to say, there are some really nice gauges being swapped around. Nice job to all of you. 

Also, I love this idea of swapping your creations. Looks like there are a lot of good people here on this forum. Keep up the good work and I hope to be able to participate in this someday (once I've honed my skills a bit more)

Work safe


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

9poundhammer said:


> Hey all, I'm just a newbie admiring all the fine craftsmanship displayed here. I have to say, there are some really nice gauges being swapped around. Nice job to all of you.
> 
> Also, I love this idea of swapping your creations. Looks like there are a lot of good people here on this forum. Keep up the good work and I hope to be able to participate in this someday (once I've honed my skills a bit more)
> 
> Work safe


thank you for the kind comments
join the next build..
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/official-swap-lidded-box-51492/


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

sharbin said:


> Nice job Longknife. Is the fence made of Baltic Birch?
> 
> I love the beautiful grain pattern.


It's made of Rowan, in swedish Rönn, also known as Mountain Ash (_Sorbus aucuparia)._


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I finally got to scroll through all the pictures. This site will only let me click a page or to then it goes away for some reason. Its been that way for a couple of weeks now. 
I tried to post what the wood was in my gauge a couple of times, but it never posted. I had to google Rowan. I'd never heard of it before. Very fitting. 

Nice work everyone. There are some fine gauges shown here.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I just got home after a couple of days away and found a wonderful marking gauge from Vursenbach. It's got something in it's design that no others have!

You'll just have to wait an hour or two for pictures though. I've got to get cleaned up and get something to eat first. 

I will post some pictures tonight.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

The suspense is too much!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay here are the pictures. 

It is a captive wedge gauge (which I think is an "English" style) with the wedge parallel to the beam and easily adjusted with your thumb (if you're right handed).

It's not just an ordinary knobbed wedge however as Vursenbach did some wonderful carvings on each end of the wedge:smile:.

In addition, both ends of the beam are carved and the fence is "captive" as well, held on by the cutter on one end and a carving on the tail end.

Here are the pictures:

































Another nice feature of this gauge is that the fence extends 1 1/4" below the beam. The one I've been using has a much shorter fence which seems to slip off the edge occasionally. 

Thank you very much Vursenbach for a very unique and beautiful gauge. I don't think I've ever seen one with that type of ornamentation and detail. It is a welcome addition to my shop:thumbsup:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Fantastic! I can't get enough of the carved details. You will have to be careful when you are using it so make sure you keep an eye on the mark you are making and not get distracted by how damn pretty it is. 

Nice work!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

TO...........................FROM
JohnnyTooBad...........trc65 
ChrisCurl..................	sharbin	
guglipm63................justin
Al B Thayer...............	guglipm63
Longknife
Phaedrus..................JohnnyTooBad	
Alchymist................ vursenbach	
trc65....................... vursenbach	
vursunbach..............	timetestedtools
vursunbach ..............Wema826 
vursunbach...............	ChrisCurl	
justin........................Al B Thayer
firemedic..................Phaedrus	
sharbin.....................Alchymist 
timetestedtools.........Longknife
Wema826................firemedic 

Waiting on Longknife, ☺☺☺☺☺☺then it's done!


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> Waiting on Longknife, ☺☺☺☺☺☺then it's done!


He is in Sweden. How long does it take for mail to go from here to there?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

vursenbach said:


> He is in Sweden. How long does it take for mail to go from here to there?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


More than a day or two! :laughing:


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

trc65 said:


> Okay here are the pictures.
> 
> It is a captive wedge gauge (which I think is an "English" style) with the wedge parallel to the beam and easily adjusted with your thumb (if you're right handed).
> 
> ...



Beautiful detail work Vursenbach! Nice job!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Maybe this is a bit late - but did everyone receive a gauge? 

Hope so! But if not, speak up!

And let me take a minute to say thanks to all of you guys for making this swap such a success! 

I really enjoyed the swap, seeing the unique designs and as always, the goading is always good for a hearty laugh!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you Firemedic. Job well done.

I am gauge rich.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Maybe this is a bit late - but did everyone receive a gauge?
> 
> Hope so! But if not, speak up!
> 
> ...


Don't think Longknife has posted yet......


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> Don't think Longknife has posted yet......



It's been a long time since it was sent. I hope he has it by now. He has not been on WWT in over a week. I know he does some long haul trucking. He might be away from home. I'm sure he will be back on WWT soon and when he does, I hope he has some good news for everyone. Then we can close this swap.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

vursenbach said:


> It's been a long time since it was sent. I hope he has it by now. He has not been on WWT in over a week. I know he does some long haul trucking. He might be away from home. I'm sure he will be back on WWT soon and when he does, I hope he has some good news for everyone. Then we can close this swap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Yup, I've been on the roads for a while. When I got home a package from Wyoming was waiting for me!

When I opened it I found this wonderful gauge from vursenbach:









I really like this one. It's well balanced and has a perfect size, the bar is easily adjusted and the fence is big enough to make it easy to use. This will be a well used tool in my shop :thumbsup: Thanks vursenbach!

As this concludes the Marking Gauge Swap I would like to thank firemedic for organizing it and all the participants. It has been fantastic to see the amazing variety and creativity displayed here.
Thanks all!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice style. Nice size. Good job.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Didn't realize marking gauges were so expensive (really?):
http://popularwoodworking.upickem.n...x?contestid=91019&et_mid=620429&rid=235524034


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> Didn't realize marking gauges were so expensive (really?):
> http://popularwoodworking.upickem.net/engine/YourSubmission.aspx?contestid=91019&et_mid=620429&rid=235524034


It's a prize, so they will want to make it appear expensive to get people to enter for what costs them almost nothing. In fact, the gauge was probably donated by the manufacture just for some advertisement and then they will know how many people are interested based on how many enter compared to other weeks entrees.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

This was a very interesting thread. Sorry I couldn't get in on it. All the gauges are unique and beautiful - very creative pieces. Maybe next time. Ralph


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Art Rafael said:


> This was a very interesting thread. Sorry I couldn't get in on it. All the gauges are unique and beautiful - very creative pieces. Maybe next time. Ralph


There's the lidded box swap going on now. Come on along for the ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

